# Bonza kit copper/brass?



## Morix (7/4/19)

Good day!

Just a quick question. The bonza kit for the vaping bogan, i can't seem to find the full copper/brass kits anywhere in SA?

Will Sirvape be stocking these in the near future?

Thank you in advance!


----------

